# Next attempt.. Marble HMPKs



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Using my tried and true male and a new female... not sure if she’s just considered blue? She almost seems like she’s carrying marble.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Stunningly beautiful fish, be interesting to see the fry when they get their colour.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

So I had them together for about 48 hours and nada... female was getting very stressed so I removed her. My male has built an amazing bubble nest and is showing more interest in this pretty lady instead! She’s a beautiful koi, her coloring doesn’t show at all in this photo!!


----------

